# 55 طريقة لتدللى بها زوجك وتسعديه



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2010)

زوجك هو نصفك الأخر فدللي نصفك الأخر لتشعري بحياة كاملةمتكاملة
إليك بعض النصائح التي تساعدك على تدليل زوجك .​






​ 


1- إستيقظي دائماً مع زوجك صباحاً وأعدي له الحمام والفطور وساعديه في ارتداء ملابسه.​

2- ودعيه دائماً بابتسامة وحذريه من القيادة المسرعة، وأكدي عليه أن يطمئنك على وصوله بمكالمة.​ 
3- دائماً وأبداً إجعلي البيت نظيف ورائحته جميلة حتى ولو كنت متعبة.​ 
4-إغتسلي دائماً وتزيني قبل حضوره وكذلك قومي بتنظيف أطفالك وألبسيهم ملابس نظيفة في استقباله.​ 
5- ساعديه فى خلع ملابسه وأنت تسألينه كيف كان يومه؟ وأخبريه كم اشتقتك له.​ 
6- أعدي له بين حين وأخر صنف يحبه على المائدة واجعليها مفاجأة.​ 
7- لا تنامي أبداً قبل نومه من وقت لأخر، واسأليه ان كان يحتاج شيئآ بصورة غير مبالغ بها.​ 
8- إستقبلي أهله ومعارفه دائماً في حدود ما يسمح الشرع ولا تتبرمي من زياراتهم.​ 
9- إذا قام أي طفل من أهله بإتلاف أو اللعب في أي شيء لا تتحرجي من توجيهه بأدب، ولا داعي للنظر لزوجك ليقوم هو بهذة المهمة.​ 
10- إذا لاحظتي تقصيره في السؤال عن أحد أقربائه بادري أنت بالسؤال عنه بالنيابة عنه.​ 
11- لا تخبريه بأي تصرف غير لائق من طرف أقربائه، بل قومي أنت بالتصرف بأدب بالطبع إلا إذا تجاوزوا الحدود فيجب إخباره بهدوء ودون تحميله المسؤولية.​ 
12- حاولي أن تنخرطي في عائلته واعرضي المساعدة معهم​ 
في أعمال المنزل، ولكن دون إهدار لكرامتك​ 
أيضاً قدمي لهم الهدايا من حين لأخر ولا تنتظري رد الهدية.​ 
13. لا تصعدي الخلافات بينك وبين أهله ولا تقومي بمخاصمة​ 
أحد منهم أو تحرمي على نفسك دخول منزل من أخطأ فى حقك،​ 
فيمكنك زيارته ولكن تعاملي كضيفة وليس كصاحبة منزل.​ 
14- لا تستخدمي سلاح البكاء والانهيار حتى تحثيه على​ 
الانتقام من اي أحد من عائلته قام بتصرف غير لائق معك، فلن​ 
تنطلي عليه هذة الحيلة دائمآ حتى وان لم يشعرك بذلك.
15
- لا تصعدي الخلافات بينك وبينه أبداً الى الحد الذي يقوم معه بالشكوى منك لأي شخص.​ 
16- الرجل دائماً مستغرق في عمله، لذا حاولي إطلاعه يومياً على ما يجري حوله واسردي عليه ما يهمه من الاخبار المحلية والعالمية.​ 
17- لا تنهري أطفالك أمامه ولا تشتكي من تصرفاتهم إلا إذا أردتي أن ينهرهم وحاولي أن يكون ذلك في أضيق الحدود.
18
- لا تتحدثي عن مشاكلك اليومية معه فقط إن كنت متضايقة من شيء لا يخصه بوحي له به.​ 
19- إذا قام أي شخص من طرفك بتصرف غير لائق بادري بالاعتذار له دون إهدار لكرامتك أو كرامة المخطئ.​ 
20- إذا قام بأي فعلة ضايقتك لا تعاتبيه في الحال إنتظري يوم أو يومان ثم عاتبيه بهدوء ولا تركزي على أنه اخطأ ولكن ركزي على أن هذا لا تصرف آلمك.​ 
21- أحضري له هدية كل فترة وأرسلي له كروت على عنوانه بين الحين والأخر ورسائل على هاتفه النقال .​ 
22- لا تجعلي يوماً يمضي دون إخباره أنك تحبينه.​ 
23- إحرصي على ارتداء أخر صيحة من الموضة وما يراه​ 
زوجك خارج المنزل، وفي المساء ارتدي الملابس المناسبة لذلك​ 
لا تجعليه يراك ابدآ برداء واحد خلال اليوم.​ 
24- قومي بتغيير الاثاث كل فترة كذلك تسريحة شعرك وطريقة وضعك للماكياج.​ 
25- إستأذنيه قبل فعل أي شيء إن كان خروج أو تغيير شيء في المنزل أو مشتروات او إتباع نظام غذائي.​ 
26- ذكريه بين الحين والأخر بذكرى سعيدة مرت بكم وكيف كانت ذكرياتكم سويآ فى شهر العسل.​ 
27- إقرأي عليه خطاباته التي كان يرسلها لك ايام الخطوبة.​ 

28- لا ترهقيه بكثرة طلباتك التي لا تناسب دخله وإذا أردت​ 
حثه على تحسين اوضاعكم لا تقولي له زوج فلانة يشتري لها​ 
كذا، فقط ناقشيه بهدوء وركزي على احتياجكم لتحسيندخله.​ 
29- لا تحاولي أبداً إشعاره بأنك كان من الممكن أن تتزوجي أفضلمنه.​ 
30- حاولي تجديد نفسك وتطويرها دائمآ​ 
31- إجعلي له اسماً للدلع تناديه به في أوقات صفائكم ​ 
32- إذا تأخر عن ميعاد الغذاء إتصلي به فيالعمل وذكريه بأن يأكل.​ 
33- حثيه دائمآ على مقابلة أصدقائه بصفة دورية فهذا سيشعرهبالحرية .​
34- تجنبي اختلاق الاعذار الواهية لابقائة بجانبك وعدم زيارته لاصدقائه،فهو يفهمك ولكن لن يشعرك بذلك.​ 
35- حضري له دائماً ملابسه التي سيرتديها صباحاً.​ 
36- لا توقظيه بحدة، إهمسي في أذنه بهدوء وابتسمي فى وجهه.​ 
37- إذا اردت طلب شيء منه لا بد أن تسبقه لو سمحت واطلبيه بدلال ورقة.​ 
38- مارسي دائماً معه كل انواع الاتيكيت المتعارف عليها من طريقة مشي وجلوس وكلام، أشعريه أنك ملكة أو أميرة .​

39- دائماً أخبريه عن طرائف الاطفال التي حدثت خلال اليوم.​ 
40- لا تنامي بجانبه أبداً وتعطيه ظهرك حتى ولو كنت على خلاف معه إلا إذا كان الامر خطيراً.​ 
41- لا تتركي المنزل أبداً في حالة الخلاف ولا تتركي غرفتك،وأبدأي بالصلح أنت حتى ولو لم تكوني مخطئة فكلمة اسف ثقيلة جداً على لسان الرجال .​ 
42- أشعريه دائمآ بأنه أفضل رجل فى العالم واشعري أنت أيضآ بذلك.​ 
43- إذا نهرك أمام الناس لا تردي إطلاقاً، وبعد أن ينتهي اكملى حديثك معه كالعادة بدون أي تغيير من ناحيتك عاتبيه لاحقاً.​ 

45- إذا انفعل عليك بمفردكم فابتسمي فى وجهه وإن ظل غاضبآ داعبيه وإن استمرأصمتي وحاذري من ترك الغرفة وهو لا زال يوجه لكالكلام.​ 
46- رتبي له مواعيده دائماً وبرامج زياراته.​ 
47- كوني صديقة له بحسن استماعك لاحداث يومه دون تبرم إن صدر منه مايضايقك، فإن تبرمت لن يحكي لك ثانية ابداً.​ 
48- اذا لاحظتي أن تقصيره في حقك زاد عن حده أرسلي له رسالة توضح كماشتقت له وإن لم يستجيب أخبريه ان حالتك النفسية ساءت لبعده عنك.​ 
49- حاولي سنوياً ان تجعليه يذهب في إجازة مع عائلته او أصدقائه ليريحأعصابه وليتجدد الحب بينكما هذا بجانب إجازته السنويه معكم.​ 
50- لا تشعري أطفالك أنكم مكرسون لراحته ولا تجبريهم على الهدوء وعدماللعب فى وجوده، فقط أفهميهم أنه يتعب كثيراً في عمله ويجب ان يوفر له الجوالهادىء، ومن جانبك حاولي الا تثيريهم في وجوده حتى لا يضايقه بكائهم وفى حال نومهأبقي معهم في غرفتهم والعبي معهم ولا تحدثوا ضوضاء بجانبه.​ 
51- لا تتوقعي منه ان يعاملك برومانسية حالمة فغالبآ لن يفعل، فقط حاوليأن تتأقلمي على طباعه فمن الصعب تغييرها.​ 
52- لا تتوقعي معاملة مماثلة لمعاملتك تلك ولا تتوقفي عن ذلك في حال مااذا لم يتحسن زوجك فستأخذين الاجر على ذلك كما انه بمرور الوقت سيتغير للاحسن، فقطالصبر.​ 
53- لا تشعريه بأنه محور حياتك الوحيد ولا تشعريه انك تهملين اطفالك من أجله ولا تفعلي ذلك بالفعل.​ 

54- ودعيه بقبلة واستقبليه بقبلة وفاجئيه ان كان مستغرقآ في شيء بقبلة. ​​ 
55- لا تخنقيه بالغيرة وثقي به دائماً مع الحذر، ولا تحاولي
تقصي أخباره من أصدقائه أو معارف.​ 




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2010)

أشكرك لمجهود حضرتك أستاذتى الفاضلة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح مهمه جدااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا

للموضوع ___الرائع والمميز جدا



الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

ميرسي خالص يا ربنا موجود

كلك زوق ورقة يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا كاندي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي ردك الجميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## Kiril (15 يناير 2010)

هي فين الستات دي؟
الستات دي راحت خلاص في حرب 1967
:d


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا في كتير 

ميرسي نورت


----------



## Kiril (15 يناير 2010)

متأكده ؟
دليني علي واحدة منهم
كل الجداد دلوقتي فشنك


----------



## tenaaaa (15 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع فعلا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2010)

*كل دى طرق لتدليل الزوج
ومقولتيش طريقه لتدليل الزوجه هههههههههههه
ثانكس روزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ليه بس لالالالالا بجد في بس اللي يدور بضمير ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا تينا يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حاضر يا كوكي لو لقيت اكيد هظبطكم ههههههههه

منورة يا حبي


----------



## ميرو وتوتا (18 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جدا نصائح هامة وجميلة جدا والاهم ان نعمل بها ولا نهملها صدقوني هتغير حياتنا اكيد مرررررررررررررسي:j:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يناير 2010)

*أيوة كدة
نحن فعلا نستاهل كل دة وزيادة كمان
هاهاهاهاهاها
طبعا كل فتيات المنتدي هايقوموا علي
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

معاكي حق يا ميرو يا قمر

ومنورة الموضوع بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

اكيد يا مينا طبعا

روح استخبي بقي بسرعه ههههههههههه

نورت يا عسل


----------



## just member (18 يناير 2010)

*موضوع اكتير حلو
شكرااا

*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

نورت يا جميل بمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## سور (21 يناير 2010)

*موضوع فى غاية الاهمية والعملية*
*المهم ان كل زوجة تعمل الحاجات ديه بحب مش وهى ضغطه على نفسها*
*وهتلاقى زوجها حاجة تانية *
*وتعيش حياه جميلة*
*ميررسى روزى للنصائح الغالية *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي بمرورك وكلامك الجميل


----------

